# DVD Hörbuch umwandeln



## Blackhawk50000 (3. April 2009)

Hallo liebe Mitglieder.

Ich habe eine DVD gekauft auf der sich ein Hörbuch befindet. Dies ist Farnhams Legende.
Nun will ich dieses Hörbuch aber auf meinem Ipod wärend der Autofahrten hören. Also muss ich irgendwie die DVD in MP3 umwandeln.
DVD Aufbau.
Anscheinend ist diese DVD wie eine normale DVD aufgebaut. Das heißt es gibt einen Odner Audio_TS (dieser ist leer)
und einen Ordner Video_TS

Hat jemand mal von einem Brogramm gehört oder kennt es, dass die einzelnen Kapitel (über 50) in einzelne MP3 dateien umwandeln kann?
ihr wärt mir eine echte Hilfe... danke


----------



## sight011 (4. April 2009)

Ich denke hierfür wirst du eher Video-Software benötigen(z.B. Adobe Premiere), weil in den Programmen direkt das Audio- von dem Film(Bild)Material getrennt wird, anschließend exportierst du nur das Audiosignal.

Ich bin mir nichganz sicher es könnteauch sein das es mit Cubase funktioniert, da man dort auch video material importieren kann, aber mit der oben genannten Software geht es auf jeden Fall. ICh weiß ja nicht was du zur Verfügung hast ...


----------



## bokay (4. April 2009)

google mal nach einem "DVD rip" Programm und achte darauf dass Audio getrennt ausgegeben werden kann. Ich bin mir sicher du findest schnell etwas passendes.

@sightremiere kann soweit ich weiß keine DVDs einlesen  außerdem wäre das ja wohl (wie Cubase) etwas überdimensioniert für sein Vorhaben...

Lg!


----------

